# WINE - Your Best Accessory!



## leah elisheva (May 25, 2014)

Cheers To You Great Wino Cuties and Happy Sunday!!!













DSCF6722.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






Whether toasting by the fire, (I watched "Lone Survivor" last night and it was EXCELLENT as far as movies go)...













DSCF6728.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






Or fanning out sashimi grade salmon - seared just seconds - (I have repeated this dear menu three or four times already in my new abode, as the local market is so good)...













DSCF6734.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






Or making a desk out of a used surf board and old wine cooler, yes my creative side gets going and there is no stopping, right?













DSCF6735.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014


















DSCF6736.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014


















DSCF6739.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014


















DSCF6744.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






This desk is fun! (And goes with the surf side, ocean-esque village and cottage I am now in).













DSCF6766.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 25, 2014






Or whether smoking softshell crabs and jumbo shrimp (posted in today's seafood section), there is always WINE as an accessory and accoutrement, and accompaniment, and delight!

Cheers to your great holiday weekend!

And do share your sips and your smokes!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## noboundaries (May 25, 2014)

Leah, Happy Sunday!!!!!  My wife asks me to come find her whenever you post.  We thoroughly enjoyed the pics of your new digs and those scrumptious dishes.  Leah, you gotta lotta shoes!  Love the desk too!  Our daughters are both surfers, with one still living in the Santa Cruz area where they went to university.  She's the one marrying into the wine making family.  Her fiance is a surfer too.  I'm going to send them a picture of your desk!

My wife enjoys your pics as much as I do.  She's been watching your videos too and wants me to start smoking/grilling more veggies, a good thing!  Just got back from the grocery with some not so visually appealing but fresh summer squash and green onions.  I'll grill it all up today for lunch with blood orange oil, kosher salt, and coarse black pepper to go with marinated skirt steak fajitas. 

The wine?  Hmmmm.  We have a Red Table Wine from a local vineyard owned by the son of one of my wife's friends.  My wife will be drinking mojitos but this wine has been calling my name.













001.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ May 25, 2014


















002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ May 25, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (May 25, 2014)

Well now this wine sounds so downright delicious and I love the label too! I would love to try this wine when able!!!

Meanwhile, I'll live vicariously via yours!

And thank you so much on all and how fun on your fabulous whole family!!!

From life to wine and food and all, you folks have a good time! (We do too). And it does show, even via some shared posts here on the forum, and that is wonderful stuff!

Your daughters sound so very terrific indeed as well! My desk is pretty humble, low to the ground, (make use of what's around locally paired with my wine fridge) and yet it works!

Who needs a furniture catalogue when we can make it ourselves, yes? I hope your dear gals just also love it!

Meanwhile, happy holiday weekend and here's to your whole fantastic family!!!!

This group is such a joy, and for the family concept side of it, over anything else! (Wine & food & toasting to life is about family. And, of course, Family is first, second, and third)!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (May 25, 2014)

I have to admit, I never thought I would find someone who loved wine more than us. However, when it comes to wine, I am more a gourmand to your gourmet! Glad your new digs are nice and I hope you are enjoying a pleasant tipple!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (May 26, 2014)

Thank you so much Disco!! Indeed, wine is a part of life, or as it has been said:

*"A day without wine is like a day without sunshine." *- Jean-Anthelme Brillat Savarin

With that, Happy Memorial Day! And here's to raising a big goblet of gratitude toward life today indeed!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (May 26, 2014)

And I always thought that was orange juice?  At least that is what the commercial said 35 years ago....never knew it was one of those uppity poet things :biggrin:


----------



## moikel (May 27, 2014)

There is surfing way up there?  Here all the surf shops are screaming they can't sell wet suits it's so warm still.
I remember seeing surfers on the West Coast of Vancouver  Island  way to cold for an Aussie unless you are from Tassie!
I note that as for furniture you found some shoe storage!


----------



## leah elisheva (May 27, 2014)

Ahhh! (Knuckle47), yes isn't "wine bottled poetry" (was that Robert Louis Stevenson)? I think so but will look it up too. Meanwhile, here's to happy orange juice ads as well!

And yes Mick, surprisingly enough, with winter being a real entity here, amid the summer there is a HUGE surf culture here indeed! If only I were blonde, right?

Nonetheless, I adore it here! Just registered to vote and registered my dogs too - they're independents - and got a library card, and so forth. Thus I feel more 'officially moved.' Still a lot to do, but it's a start!

Meanwhile, surf through some more vines and such all, and share them here. It's a treat to see what everyone is eating and also drinking!

Cheers!!!! And Happy Tuesday to you!! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (May 27, 2014)

Surf culture is a completely different set of rules.  We have a heavy summer surf society about 15 miles away in the Pt. Pleasant, Manasquan area.  My son was into it heavily for a few years and there is some huge summer surf competition in July I believe.  Interesting and the food in the area gets plentiful and cheap.  I may guess that the local surfers avoid the upper tier restaurants and their money gets well spent at Jose's in Belmar or Surf Taco all over.

Sign says" no shoes, no shirt, no problem!"


----------



## leah elisheva (May 28, 2014)

Indeed the surf culture is its own entity and from lingo to lifestyle to layers or lack thereof of clothing! (The last time I sauntered into a place without a shirt and shoes, they merely asked me if I was a surfer therefore).

But speaking of clothes, somebody commented on SHOES here and I forgot to reply. I am of the belief that women should have the number of shoes to match their age and that this should include every single footwear piece (so they have to count slippers, mud boots, or flip flops or ANY shoe whatsoever in that lot).

Via this system, each birthday is really fun, as a new year's pair is part of that package, and as shoes wear out or no longer serve a gal, some upgrades can ensue, as to keep the right number! (I'm 44 and have precisely 48 pair of footwear at this moment, but then I've always had an old soul)!?

In any event, yes, some of those are seen in one of the photos and so I meant to comment.

Meanwhile, happy hump day to all! Fresh out of camel burgers, and so this hump day meal is a grilled New Zealand NY Strip Steak today instead. Happy everything to everyone!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (May 28, 2014)

- Just checked the fridge and it's an Australian grass fed NY Strip Steak, (not NZ) and so I'm simply getting my details straight as I believe in being authentic! (And Mick wouldn't want me to mix up those locations right)? Smiles.

Very well then, here's to everyone's great dinner! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (May 28, 2014)

Surf culture very prominent here. I didn't grow up with it because we were inland. But so many people live on the coast here.
People surf before & after work & school,take a " sickie" if need be & go on surfing holidays around the South Pacific . 
I just associate it with warmer climates. 
Then there are the big wave lunatics that surf way off shore in WesternAustralia & Tassie .
NZ have some great produce & more reliable rainfall but their meat doesn't come here that much.
Anyway glad you are settling in. There will obviously be a period of transition for humans & canines.


----------



## leah elisheva (May 28, 2014)

Yes, settling in is a process or adventure in itself! But amid such are some simple and wonderful meals - more sashimi grade & "barely seared salmon" (I'm hooked on that and at least twice a week now it seems), and then simple swordfish and today's Aussie steak (grilled in the rain) as well! All so simple, and yet fantastic!

Cheers and happy Hump Day!!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF6777.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 28, 2014


















DSCF6773.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 28, 2014


















DSCF6787.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 28, 2014


















DSCF6795.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 28, 2014


















DSCF6793.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 28, 2014


















DSCF6785.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 28, 2014


















DSCF6783.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 28, 2014


----------



## knuckle47 (May 28, 2014)

Moikel,  if you have ever seen the movie "point  break" with Patrick swayze then you know of the hundred year storm and Bells Beach. Of course, you may actually live nearby

To illustrate a significant difference with most men and shoes... I have 3 pair.  One that I wear if I absolutely have to go to a wedding or...then work or any house type job shoes and they are fairly beat up and a pair with jeans like those slip on mocks or Merrill's ...done.  One added note.... Unless it's the wedding or, I only wear jeans.  

Still in the overpopulated, self indulgent locale we live in, I have not yet seen ground camel in my travels. Venison, no problem. They visit daily


----------



## moikel (May 29, 2014)

From my office iconic Bondi Beach is maybe  7k as the crow flies then there are other surf beaches either side of it. Funny thing is I can't think of the last time I was actually in the water there!Big part of people's life's here .
Always remember when I landed here at 18 from  the inland one of the guys at Uni talking about how he & his mates skipped school because there was a big swell.
He is paddling into a wave looks up & there is his maths teacher skipping school as well! Get a special swell here & try & get a carpenter,plumber,electrician in a lot of suburbs & towns ,you will struggle.
Still stupidly warm here so wetsuit sellers howling ,snow ski people for our crappy snow season staring down the barrel as well.


----------



## leah elisheva (May 29, 2014)

Well from surfers to camel, I think that Mick lives in the ideal place of the world for all things exotic and exciting!

But, I do have newfound perspective on male shoe habits! T'is fascinating stuff!

Just smoked some fabulous mackerel!!!!!!!! (Local lovely stuff)! And I'll post that in FISH and maybe also in something winey, later on!

Meanwhile, happy THURSDAY!!!!!!!!!!!! Make it amazing!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (May 29, 2014)

Hey...you hit 2000 posts with that note!  Gee that's a bunch of responses


----------



## chestnutbloom (May 29, 2014)

This table you have made is so cool/beautiful/functional that I am in awe....


----------



## leah elisheva (May 30, 2014)

*Chestnutbloom!!!* Thank you tons!!!! I am so thrilled and also grateful with my desk! Thanks for your appreciation!

And *Knuckle47! *2,000. eh? Well, how grateful am I for that as well!

Happy all! Thank you for being a contributor to those posts!!!! Happy Friday to all!

Some grilled octopus today, and that was fantastic!













DSCF6844.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 30, 2014


















DSCF6845.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 30, 2014


















DSCF6846.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 30, 2014


















DSCF6847.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 30, 2014


















DSCF6848.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 30, 2014


















DSCF6849.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 30, 2014


















DSCF6841_2.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 30, 2014






Make today AMAZING!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## noboundaries (May 30, 2014)

Love the new do!!!!!

Those tentacles look absolutely FANTASTIC!!!!!!

I'm out of exclamation points! (wait, there was one more).

Happy Weekend! (found another)


----------



## leah elisheva (May 31, 2014)

Well thank you so much!!!! Here's to the season! And to food and wine and mohawk fun too!

Make today delicious!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy weekend!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (May 31, 2014)

Last night, a late night snack, ("late night" for me does mean 6pm mind you), was some smoked shrimp over Boston Bib salad and a dozen raw clams!













DSCF6852.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 31, 2014


















DSCF6855.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 31, 2014






And then this morning it was more sashimi grade salmon - barely seared thus - over Boston Bib...













DSCF6856.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 31, 2014


















DSCF6857.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 31, 2014


















DSCF6858.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 31, 2014


















DSCF6860.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 31, 2014






And obviously the mohawk can be worn _UP or DOWN,_ (same girl no matter how you serve it), but menu wise, this salmon was delicious!!!!!!

And indeed to smoke shrimp is the best way!!! (Or so I believe). So soft!!!!!!

OK Sweet Cookies, Happy Saturday!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (May 31, 2014)

OH - and as a late night snack this evening, (late today being 5pm therefore, since I wake up at 3 in the morning and so 5pm is LATE), was smoked softshell crab!

I LOVE cleaning these guys - therapeutic - and love eating them just smoked in grapeseed oil and then with olive oil and black pepper at the table - no breading, no frying, no mayo, no gunk, just smoked and sensational!!!!!!!!

Simple, I know, but WOW! The season makes me happy!!! Cheers and good night!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF6862.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 31, 2014


















DSCF6863.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 31, 2014


















DSCF6864.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 31, 2014


















DSCF6865.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 31, 2014


















DSCF6866.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 31, 2014


















DSCF6867.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 31, 2014


----------



## chestnutbloom (Jun 22, 2014)

Simply superb....very nicely done....beautiful woman = beautiful food


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 23, 2014)

Well thank you so much Chestnutbloom!

And happy new week to you!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

